# DVR easter egg - Fox's "24"



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

I just noticed when you record "24", the mid tick shows 24 on the progress bar, when it really is at 30. Someone who worked on the code is a 24 fan! 

Tom/Stuart - any chance this could be moved to HD DVR forum? My R15 does not show this behavior, only the HD-DVR's do....


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought that was AWESOME, but it doesn't do it for me. Are you sure that maybe you aren't starting/ending a few minutes early, which changes the middle point?


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Definitely let it record the full hour, this might be only with the HD-DVR's though, so I probably posted my find in the wrong forum :sure:

The progress bar shows 3 ticks 0 - 24 - 1:00

anyway, its pretty cool and someone had some fun with that, assuming its the code that determines the marks and not the program content.

update: just checked last 3 episodes, same thing on each... I'm using the HR20-100 and an HR22 both have the same 'feature'


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

jfalkingham said:


> Definitely let it record the full hour, this might be only with the HD-DVR's though, so I probably posted my find in the wrong forum :sure:
> 
> *The progress bar shows 3 ticks 0 - 24 - 1:00*
> 
> anyway, its pretty cool and someone had some fun with that, assuming its the code that determines the marks and not the program content.


Seeing the same info displayed on the HR23-700. 
I will check the HR20-700 and HR20-100 later...SL's are set up on all 3 boxes for 24.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Seeing the same info displayed on the HR23-700.
> I will check the HR20-700 and HR20-100 later...SL's are set up on all 3 boxes for 24.


UPDATE:
I checked our other 2 HR20's,and see the same info displayed on them too.
Pretty neat "easter egg"....good find jfalkingham.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Is the 24 above or below the bar?

On mine the show title "24" shows right in the middle above the middle tick, but the progress indicator shows the correct "0:30" below the line when you get there.

On my HR22.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Is the 24 above or below the bar?
> 
> On mine the show title "24" shows right in the middle above the middle tick, but the progress indicator shows the correct "0:30" below the line when you get there.
> 
> On my HR22.


Everyone was having so much fun


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

guess it isn't an easter egg after all


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

davring said:


> Everyone was having so much fun





dodge boy said:


> guess it isn't an easter egg after all


Didn't mean to ruin any fun :lol:

Just trying to see it if it does exist :grin:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Is the 24 above or below the bar?
> 
> On mine the show title "24" shows right in the middle above the middle tick, but the progress indicator shows the correct "0:30" below the line when you get there.
> 
> On my HR22.


Interesting...the first playback attempt showed "0:24" when it normally shows "0:30" at the 30 minute mark on the time indicator bar.
I went back in and performed another playback of the same show from last night,and it showed the usual "0:30" at the 30 minute mark.
This was on an HR23-700...perhaps an "easter egg" bug that was corrected? :grin:
Anyway,it was fun while it lasted. :sure:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hrm, interesting, no idea.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

I padded 24 for an hour last night, and even though the end said 2:00, the center tick said 24.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG this is sooooooooo cool

My episode of Trust Me had the center tick labled "Trust Me"
Right now the center tick is labled...anyone?..anyone?..."NCIS"

No egg here folks, move along.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

RobertE said:


> OMG this is sooooooooo cool
> 
> My episode of Trust Me had the center tick labled "Trust Me"
> Right now the center tick is labled...anyone?..anyone?..."NCIS"
> ...


This whole thread is hilarious!

Unfortunately, I don't watch "24". Or study tick marks.

Speaking of tick marks, can a DVR get Lyme Disease?


----------

